# Wanted: 5x Sets of Terminator Lightning Claws



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Hello my fellow *Heretics*

I am looking to Assault up my Termies, my hope is you can help me,

 I would like to buy/trade for

Lightning Claws - I require five sets (5 left arms and 5 right arms) =) 

Thanks for reading


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

I should have some, let me get back to you.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I have them ... what ya got to trade?


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

*@Kelann08*

I am intrueged sir, since you also have a couple of items I would like to have in a previous thread =D


*@OIIIIIIO*

Hello there, items available for Trade
2x Black Reach Dreadnoughts (unpainted) MM / CC (storm bolter) - (Plastic)
3x Unpainted 5 man Terminator Squads
2x Unpainted 10 man Tactical Squads​
=)


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

Zetronus said:


> *@Kelann08*
> 
> I am intrueged sir, since you also have a couple of items I would like to have in a previous thread =D


Sure thing, let me know what you'd like and we'll go from there.


----------

